# disabling daytime running lights



## cutcrew (Nov 30, 2006)

'98 GMC K2500. I put western lights and plow from 92 f250.

I want to disable the daytime running lights only because they bug me! I have read archived posts that say bending a tab back on the relay near the e brake will do it.

The question is - which tab? There are five.

Any help or other simple ways to disable these lights?


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

push the e-brake down 1 click.


----------



## h_riderca (Sep 16, 2003)

daytime running lights I believe have its own fuse. If you pull it out then the headlights will not come on till you switch then on. Check your owners manual for the fuse panel


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Pull the DRL relay out.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yea,you can do either. Pull the DRL fuse or unplug the DRL module. The DRL module is located just to the side of the steering column behind the lower trim panel.In fact if you notice,the lower trim panel has a "bulge" in it right by where your knee would be.This "bulge" is there to allow room for the DRL module.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Pretty sure thats illegal, though I doubt you'd get caught...

An astute person doing a safety check might fail you....

How do daytime running lights 'bug' you anyways?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Actually it's a common misconception that disabling the DRL's is illegal.It's not illegal in the U.S. anyway.(don't know about Canada) There is no law on the book's that state's a vehicle has to have the DRL's operational. DRL's are a safety "option" of the manufacture.It's not government mandated that they have to have them. Now most of the state laws say that if a light (any light) is on the vehicle then they have to work. That's not a problem when disabling the DRL's on a 96 to 98 GM truck since the DRL's are nothing more than the low beam headlight's on at a reduced power. So their's not actually a separate "light" that's not operational for state inspection. Now the 99-up's do have the separate dedicated light housing for DRL operation so technically they have to be operational.


----------



## cutcrew (Nov 30, 2006)

In this paticular application, I ran a whole new curcuit to the plow lights with it's own switch. They bug me because they reflect off the plow.

I bought this truck used and it has no manual. The fuse/relay box does not indentify a fuse for the DRL's. 

Thanks for the tips. I'll try them tommorrow.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

cutcrew;338990 said:


> In this paticular application, I ran a whole new curcuit to the plow lights with it's own switch. They bug me because they reflect off the plow.


Ahhhhh ok so it doesn't do the light switcheroo from one set to the other then. Gotcha.

B&B: You may be right about the US, I'm not sure. Up here, DRL's have been manditory since 1990 and I think since they are considered a safety feature they would be just as illegal to remove as, say, a third brake light? I dunno, I've never had need nor want to remove either. Guess I'd rather just leave well enough alone and not get a ticket. But in his case I can see the bounce-back being very annoying while driving...

The note about the parking brake being on one click is also correct, maybe the simplest way to disable them only while plowing...? Likely turns on the 'brake' light in the dash which is also annoying...


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

cutcrew;338990 said:


> I bought this truck used and it has no manual. The fuse/relay box does not indentify a fuse for the DRL's.
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I'll try them tommorrow.


Not every fuse box is exactly the same on these truck's but recheck your's,there SHOULD be a fuse in the number 15 fuse socket marked "DRL/Fog" It's a 20amp fuse.If your truck doesn't have it you can still unplug the DRL module under the dash like was said previously.


----------



## MLLC (Jun 14, 2006)

not sure about the DRL, but for the automatic headlights, you just push the dome override button four times rapidly, until it makes a beep, then the auto headlights turn off until the next time you start the vehicle.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Are the DRL's low beam lamps or a separate lamp like in the nbs trucks? If its a separate lamp just unplug them.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mayhem;339177 said:


> Are the DRL's low beam lamps or a separate lamp like in the nbs trucks? If its a separate lamp just unplug them.


On th OBS the low beam headlight's are the DRL's, so no unpluggie! Tha'd be too easy! LOL


----------



## joe_padavano (Nov 29, 2004)

First, DRLs are not legally required in the US (they ARE required in Canada). This was a GM reaction to a perceived future Federal requirement. A handful of other automakers have also incorporated them, but they are now falling out of favor since the law did not come to pass.

I pulled the fuse (Number 15) on my 99 OBS crewcab dually as soon as I got it home and haven't had a problem in eight years. Note that this fuse also powers the factory fog lights (which are not installed on my truck).

On my 99, the DRLs are the high beam lamps run at a reduced power setting.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yep, some used the low beam and some used high beam for the DRL's


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

joe_padavano;339442 said:


> First, DRLs are not legally required in the US (they ARE required in Canada). This was a GM reaction to a perceived future Federal requirement. A handful of other automakers have also incorporated them, but they are now falling out of favor since the law did not come to pass.
> 
> I pulled the fuse (Number 15) on my 99 OBS crewcab dually as soon as I got it home and haven't had a problem in eight years. Note that this fuse also powers the factory fog lights (which are not installed on my truck).
> 
> On my 99, the DRLs are the high beam lamps run at a reduced power setting.


Just curious, Joe, why did YOU disable them?

I'm not even sure why they bother making two different wiring harnesses, you'd think the cost of having to produce two different ones would more than offset the cost of the extra relay when just having it in all of them...


----------



## joe_padavano (Nov 29, 2004)

derekbroerse;339612 said:


> Just curious, Joe, why did YOU disable them?


At the risk of starting a debate over the worth of DRLs, I did it for several reasons. First (and probably foremost) was that I was a little miffed that GM was going to tell me when I should or shouldn't put my headlights on. I always use my lights in questionable visibility, but having them on all the time bothered me. I also didn't want to be replacing bulbs regularly. Finally, I don't believe that DRLs have as much effect on safety if everyone has them. Yes, you will notice the occasional vehicle with DRLs (and that's probably a good thing for motorcycles) but if every vehicle on the road has DRLs I think your mind would tune them out. Just my opinion. Frankly, my problem has been being rearended three times while stopped at traffic lights in a truck that's big enough to have it's own zip code. DRLs don't help from that direction and frankly probably don't help with driver stupidity anyway...


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I definately agree with you regarding people getting calloused towards common lights (always my biggest beef for people who insist on running their plow strobes while driving down the street). However, there were a whole bunch of studies done up here back in the late 80's that did show (supposedly) that DRLs were effective in just bringing people'e attention to the fact that A vehicle of SOME sort was coming towards them, hence the reason why they are supposed to go off with the parking brake (and some vehicles when placed in park). 

Maybe this is more effective for pedestrians? Particularly to show vehicles against cluttered backgrounds.

I think motorcycles, at least up here, have had automatic headlights on them since the early 70's. Pretty sure my '75 Yamaha RD200 even had them. I know my Honda Interceptor 750 does.

Honestly, I don't think I've EVER had to replace a high-beam bulb in any vehicle, DRL's or not. Its always been low beams that burn out.

You are absolutely correct in that they sure don't help the stupidity factor... or any direction except the front. I guess my way of thinking about them is that I wouldn't go out of my way to disable them (unless, as above, there was a specific reason like glare off the back of a plow) but if something went wrong with them (like dad's 90 Park Avenue) I would not go out of my way to fix them either.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

I don't know if you took the switch out or not, But I found a trick on my S-10 for the Daytime Running Lights.

I hit the dome light switch in and out 4 times, and it clicks them off. 

In-Out-In-Out, and it should click them off. I don't know what other models this truck works in. But it'd be worth it to give it a try.


----------



## joe_padavano (Nov 29, 2004)

Actually, I've been in several newer GM rental cars lately (including a Suburban) that have a "DRL off" position on the headlight switch. The circuitry defaults to the DRL-on state, so you need to conciously turn it off every time you start the vehicle, and there's an annoying chime for a few seconds, but at least you have the option now.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Actually in MA I guy I work with failed because although the law does not specifically say DRL's It does state something like all factory lights must be functional for the passing of the state safety inspection.

Leave them in. It's proven it may save you from smashing into some idiot that pulls out in front of you.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Is there anyway to turn off the automatic headlights on an the newer silverado (06). As soon as you release the e-brake they turn on and there is no way of turing them off. The switch is spring loaded and has a 0 which I think would mean off, but it does not work and it pops back to automatic. The dome light thing dosen't work either.

Thanks!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I haven't found a way around them on the 06's yet. But I'm workin' on it.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

derekbroerse;340115 said:


> I definately agree with you regarding people getting calloused towards common lights (always my biggest beef for people who insist on running their plow strobes while driving down the street). However, there were a whole bunch of studies done up here back in the late 80's that did show (supposedly) that DRLs were effective in just bringing people'e attention to the fact that A vehicle of SOME sort was coming towards them, hence the reason why they are supposed to go off with the parking brake (and some vehicles when placed in park).
> 
> Maybe this is more effective for pedestrians? Particularly to show vehicles against cluttered backgrounds.
> 
> ...


I remember working in Canada when they were put into law and the cars were being equiped with DRL's. I hated it. In the summer with the heat comming off the ground and you add the light's being on during the day you get this bizaro hasulination effect like a mirage. I can see the auto lights being a good thing for many idiots on the road ( heck I could see taking cars away from idiots too ) but, probably will never see reall safety advantages ..... maybe like roads that glow in the dark or tires which do not kick the ground water up into a mist cloud for those driving behind it.


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Just push the little round dome override button 3-4 times and you will get a chime. This dissables the DRL's and the automatic headlights. Once you shut the truck off it resets itself, so you would have to do it at every start-up but its not that big of a pain to dissable them.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

WildRidge;343332 said:


> Just push the little round dome override button 3-4 times and you will get a chime. This dissables the DRL's and the automatic headlights. Once you shut the truck off it resets itself, so you would have to do it at every start-up but its not that big of a pain to dissable them.


That doesnt work on the 99's, only the 2000's and up. My buddy added two switches to the dash of his 2000, one was to disable the DRLs and Auto-lamps, and the other was the automatic door locks. I'll see if I can't find out how he did it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

WildRidge;343332 said:


> Just push the little round dome override button 3-4 times and you will get a chime. This dissables the DRL's and the automatic headlights. Once you shut the truck off it resets itself, so you would have to do it at every start-up but its not that big of a pain to dissable them.


Dosen't work on my truck, no chime nothing. Do you have to do it in gear or just in park?


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Triple L;343424 said:


> Dosen't work on my truck, no chime nothing. Do you have to do it in gear or just in park?


It can be in drive or in park. I just double checked on mine, turned the key to the "on" position and pushed the button 4 times fairly quick and got the chime and the lights shut off. What year is your truck?


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Got a hammer?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

WildRidge;343480 said:


> It can be in drive or in park. I just double checked on mine, turned the key to the "on" position and pushed the button 4 times fairly quick and got the chime and the lights shut off. What year is your truck?


It's an 06, but what I have been reading, Daytime running lights are a must in Canada here which is where I am, so now I am thinkin is they disabled this feature for trucks sent to Canada??? But, do you know how to turn off the automatic headlights?


----------

